# Diseñar Luz de Emergencia con LEDs y bateria de Litio



## WiLoW (Feb 23, 2008)

Wenas.

Pues eso que quiero hacerme una Luz de Emergencia con LEDs, usando una bateria de litio (movil Nokia)y el cargador, serviria?
Yo he estado probando con el multimetro y de los 3 pines q tiene la bateria (2 positivos y un negativo), creo q uno de los + es para la carga y otro para el funcionamiento, me equivoco?
Mi idea era utilizar el transformadorr, para la carga y funcionamiento del cirtuito de control de presencia de RED, lo q no se es como tendria q hacer el circuito de carga para la bateria y de que manera encender los Leds cuando no haya red.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Randy (Feb 23, 2008)

que tal ....

tiene tres pines .... el de enmedio sirve para enviar una señal, debes abrir la pila, y quitarle el circuito que trae adentro, es un resistor con un transistor....

ya abri 2 una de un Sendo y una de un (la verdad no recuerdo el nombre) azulito, tambien tengo una de nokia pero es casi seguro que tiene un circuito adentro.

de hecho si conectas el cargador al celular sin la pila y midiendo desde en negativo... la señal tiene un rango de voltajes...

seria mejor tener un osciloscopio para verla....

http://www.electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=729

yo tambien quiero hacer algo parecido... esas pilas guardan mucha corriente.

saludos


----------



## WiLoW (Feb 24, 2008)

Gracias Randy por el circuito de carga.
Pero ahora me asalta una duda, ese circuito vendra incluido en el cargador? yo pienso que si, ya que esas resistencias de 2W son bastante grades como para venir en el movil y los cargadores ya vienen con una tension q ronda los 3,6 a 4 voltios.
Como podria hacer el circuito de presencia de red? Alguna idea?

Salu2.


----------



## Manonline (Feb 24, 2008)

Circuito de presencia de red? Podes usar un rele qe su bobina este conectada a la salida de un transformador conectado a la red. Cuando se corta la luz, el transformador pasa de NA a NC... ahi lo dejo a tu imaginacion... (o hacer algo parecido con transistores en corte y saturacion...)

Suerte!
Mano.


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2008)

personalmente creo que hay cierta parte del circuito en el telefono.

y que el cargador solo entrega corriente. no he abierto un cargador nokia, pero el conector ( a simple vista) tiene solo 2 terminales, lo que indica que la señal se genera dentro del telefono, eso creo, 

de hecho ese link no lo queria poner.... pero aki esta el bueno

http://www.electronics-diy.com/elec...ematics=power_supplies&circuit=Power Supplies

hay varios links relaionados con la carga de baterias... 

espero te sirva, 

saludos


----------



## WiLoW (Feb 25, 2008)

Gracias Randy por el link, creo q ya tengo mas o menos una idea.
Manonline me podrias explicar lo de corte y saturacion para el circuito de deteccion de red? O podrias hacer un voceto con una explicacion de como va el circuito mas omenos?

Salu2.


----------



## Manonline (Feb 25, 2008)

Bueno... el circuito es simple... vos pensabas usar el cargador del celular para cargar la bateria? o bueno... de algun modo vas a tener qe bajar la tension de red para cargar cualquier tipo de bateria...

Entonces el circuito es simple... mientras haya tension en la red, el cargador va a entregar una tension a la salida la cual la vas a aplicar a la base del transistor mediante una resistencia de 10k. El transistor al no tener una resistencia en el emisor va a trabajar al corte y la saturacion con casi cualquier tension qe supere la del umbral base-emisor (depende de la carga que le pongas). entonces mientras haya tension en la red, va a haber tension a la salida del cargador, entonces el transistor va a estar saturado, y cuando se corte la luz y no haya tension de red, el transistor va a estar en Corte. Y si lo qe queres es la operacion inversa, osea que el transistor este saturado cuando se corte la luz y en corte cuando haya luz, tendrias que poner otro transistor mas con una resistencia entre el colector del primer transistor a la base del segundo y los emisores conectados entre si. Asi la VCEq del primer transistor (cuando este en corte y tenga la totalidad de la tension entre sus terminales) sature al segundo transistor.

Podes poner los LEDs en el colector del segundo transistor y se prenderian cuando se corta la luz.

Mmm... perdon si fui perdiendo coherencia durante la redaccion.. es qe estoy haciendo muchas cosas a la vez jaaja 

Cualqier cosa avisa...
salu2,
mano.


----------



## WiLoW (Feb 26, 2008)

Me pierdo un poco en lo de emisor coletor y base del transistor. Entonces la bateria deberia ir conectada a VDD?
Para cargar la bateria he visto un circuito q parte de 5 voltios y500mA, y tengo uno de un movil viejo q da 1A, asin q creo q esta sobrado. La bateria es de 3,7v y 1200mA.
Respecto a los leds quiero poner de 10 a 20 leds de 3,6v y 20mA.


----------



## Manonline (Feb 26, 2008)

con esa bateria la luz no te va a durar ni una hora... tendrias qe ver de comprar o conseguir una bateria mas grande... o muchas baterias de celular... (ni una hora 10 leds... 20 leds ni 20 minutos jaja)


----------



## WiLoW (Mar 1, 2008)

Conque dure 20 minutos me conformo. Pero habra algun problema en conectar 2 baterias en paralelo para la carga?
Gracias


----------



## Manonline (Mar 4, 2008)

En un post del foro lei qe decian qe no se pueden cargar ni en serie ni en paralelo


----------

